# Music sources



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm back in my home country and I was very disappointed to find out that Spotify is not available here. 
It was basically my only free source of Classical Music since I've started listening to it, so now I'm a little bit lost. 
I know that Youtube is always an option, but it doesn't have as many performances and versions as Spotify, and the sound is not always good. Last fm is something I'm currently exploring, but I was wodering if you could recommend some other websites/programs/anything for Classical music that are free.

Thanks.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

PM me to join the Dark Side.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a few suggestions:

Classical Radio Stations Live Internet
Classical Music Broadcast
Opera Music Broadcast
Live 365


----------

